

List of common misconceptions - getdavidhiggins
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_misconceptions

======
danielrpa
My favorite one: Alcohol does not necessarily kill brain cells.[235] Alcohol
can, however, lead indirectly to the death of brain cells in two ways: (1) In
chronic, heavy alcohol users whose brains have adapted to the effects of
alcohol, abrupt cessation following heavy use can cause excitotoxicity leading
to cellular death in multiple areas of the brain.[236] (2) In alcoholics who
get most of their daily calories from alcohol, a deficiency of thiamine can
produce Korsakoff's syndrome, which is associated with serious brain
damage.[237]

